# Suche Mitfahrer in Raum 35066 Frankenberg



## Jan_199400 (17. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche Mitfahrer für gemeinsame Touren, zeitlich geht bei mir immer Sonntags und Donnerstag Nachmittags. An anderen Tagen auch evt. möglich nach Absprache. Zu mir bin 19 Jahre und habe mir dieses Jahr ein Hardtail gekauft und habe ein neues Hobby entdeckt. Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

